# Fulcrum Racing 4?



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Talk to me about this wheel set? It comes on the Tarmac that I have on layaway, and I just bought a set off eBay for my Secteur. They felt great on my test rides on the Tarmac (though its tough to tell if it was the bike or wheels or both, that felt awesome). It's been snowy and crappy here for the last week and I haven't tested em out on the Secteur. What has your experience been?


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

The Racing 4's came with my 2011 Tarmac Expert. They were a pretty solid wheelset, for stock, in my opinion. I'm nearly 200lbs, but ride fairly nimble. I used them for nearly 10 months, without incident....around 3K miles Then I blew a front spoke going (roughly) 22 mph on a flat, smooth road. The wheel was barely rideable, due to the low spoke count. Luckily I wasn't far from home. Got the wheel fixed and now they are sitting idle, as a backup set. I immediately ordered a handbuilt set, White Industry Hubs / Open Pros / CX-ray spokes (28F / 32 R). Solid so far!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

My view is...they should be great wheels. I have two sets of Fulcrum 5's. I honestly considered Fulcrum 3's but the 5's are so good, I don't see the point. To me they are best lower cost wheelset on the market. I am a long time fan of Campy wheels and Fulcrum wheels in particular. According to Fulcrum's service manual, all their wheels are hand built. The 4's I believe are a combination of 5 hubs and 3 rim. 
I have thousands of miles on Campy/Fulcrum wheels and never had a single issue and they literately never go out of true. I am 185 lbs.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been happy with the set so far. They are the 3's rim with the 5's hub. 1725g. They are FAR more responsive than the wh-r 500's that came stock on the Secteur. Those are only 200g heavier than the 4's but felt a lot heavier and more sluggish. I only have a couple hundred miles on them, but so far, so good. I'm looking at a set of the fulcrum racing speed for tri's and crits next season...assuming I get my Sl-3 out of layaway...the 4's will be my training set on both of my bikes.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

They're not square is about all I liked about them.


----------

